# X3 power feed



## hudmut (Aug 18, 2009)

I started fitting a power feed tonight on my x3 but not the right some for the machine i did have one what a load of junk so I'm fitting a bridgeport type one as it has a clutch and a lot better controls... But iv all ready made a start on doing this has any one Else tyred just out of intrest.

I no its not looking its best at the min but this is just the sort out part ill make it wounder full later it all so does not matter to me that it sits above the bed if it does become a problem 4 bolts and its off


----------



## hudmut (Aug 19, 2009)

well its been all made to fit and works a treat and i can turn the had wheel with out having to turn the motor as well like you do on the proper X3 power feed just need to mke it all agine but with a bit more care cant have it looking the way it is at the min


----------



## hudmut (Aug 24, 2009)

Well id like to say its on it works and god my arm fells better for it.. 

And it all works with out that the only mod i have done to the motor is to fit the stop box switch from the X3 power feed so it would fit the table with out having to drill any holes.. the plus to all this is i can now have power feed and i don't have to drive the motor by had when setting up witch takes a lot of effort the switching is a hell of a lot better more power to keep a fixed speed and out worked out cheaper that the standard power feed.

I have cad drawings for any one that would like to do the same for the back plate and drive shaft


----------

